# نكت تفطس من الضحك



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

صعايدة راحوا متحف الآثار المصرية .. وقفوا ​ 
عند تمثال فرعوني قديم مكتوب عليه 750 ق.م ... الاول بيسأل التانى ​ 
ويقوله: قولي يعني إيه 750 ق.م ؟؟ الثاني ​ 
قاله: دي باين لها نمرة العربية اللي داسته ld: 
----------------------------------------------------- 
في مرة عيلة صعيدية سافرت الى القاهرة فالولد شاف طيارة ​ 
فسأل ابوه:ايه دي يابوي قالوا: ماخبرش ​ 
وبعدين شاف الولد اتوبيس فقال لابوه: ايه دي يابوي قالوا:ماخبرش ​ 
فأمه قالت له: ماتسكت بقى ابوك زهق من كتر الاسئلة ​ 
فقالها جوزها:سيبي الواد خليه يتعلم... :gy0000: 
--------------------------------------------------- 
اشترك هريدي في مسابقة فك الألغاز وكان مرتبكا بعض الشيء ​ 
ولما خرج المتسابق إللي قبله من غرفة المسابقة سأله ​ 
الصعيدى عماذا كان اللغز فأجاب الرجل : عن الحذاء ، ولما ​ 
جاء دور هريدي سألوه التالي : ما هو الشيء الذي يمشي على ​ 
أربع ويقول : ميااووو ميااووو ؟ ​ 
فأجاب هريدي : عندو رباط ولا لع ؟ 
-------------------------------------------------- 
ركب هريدي القطار عاوز يروح القاهرة وبعد أن أخذ مكانه ​ 
في القطار سأل الراجل إللي قاعد قدامه : هو حضرتك رايح ​ 
فين ؟ أجاب الرجل : أنا رايح أسوان !! رد هريدي مستغربا ​ 
يا سبحان الله شوف التكنلوجيا تقدمت إزاي أنا رايح ​ 
القاهرة واللي قاعد قصادي رايح أسوان ؟؟؟ :closedeye 
------------------------------------------------ 
صعيدى أخذ شهادة دكتوراه فقال لزوجته والله ماخبرشى ليه ​ 
الناس بيحكوا على الصعايدة أدينى جبت الدكتوراه. فقالت ​ 
له زوجته: دق على الخشب لا تصيب حالك بالعين. فدق على ​ 
الخشب. فقالت الزوجه مين على الباب؟ ​ 
فقال الزوج: خليكي انا هقوم اشوف مين :gy0000: 
------------------------------------------------ 
مرة اتنين بلديتنا ماشيين ف الصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرى... وبص وراه لقي صاحبه واقف مابيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انا اللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟ 
------------------------------------------------- ​ 
جماعة بلديتنا بينضفوا الحيطة بالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الى موووووووت 
------------------------------------------------- ​ 
اثنان صعايدة بيلعبوا الشطرنج فقال الأول : قتلتلك الحصان ​ 
فأستأذنه الثاني شوية ورجعله قال : ​ 
سممتلك البهايم :smile02 
-------------------------------------------------- ​ 
تنين صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات مشلول ​ 

واحد أعمى فتّح ... من الفرحة اتشل ​ 

واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى خطف ابنه محدش سأل عليه قتله ​ 


واحد بلديتنا نزل يتمشي.. جابوه من ع الحدود ​ 


كان فيه خمسة بلديتنا سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة ​ 
واحد اسود اتجوز واحدة سودة زيه.. جابوا ولد ابيض.. ​ 
سموه مش ممكن ​ 
********************************​ 
حمار قال للحماره امتى الجواز يا حماره قالتله لما تحسن الفاظك هههههه ​ 
جمع احد الحكماء ابنائه علي فراش الموت واعطي احدهم عصا فكسرها واعطاه عصاتين فكسرها !واعطاه حزمه من العصي فكسرها!!!فقال الحكبم لأبنائه ..لأ خوف عليكم بعد اليوم مادام هذا البغل معاكم ​ 
مره واحد صعيدى شاور لتاكسى دخل فى كمه ​ 
في مره صعيدي قتل ابنه فسألوه ليه قتلت ابنك فقال عصفور في الجنة ولا حمار على الأرض ​ 
مرة استاد سأل طالب في اي فصل يسقط المطر فال له في الفصل اللى مالهوش سقف ​ 
رخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضد بيضة من غير اشرة ​ 
مرة كلب فقد الذاكرة ماشى فى الشارع بيقول صوصو...لا نونو.....لا .... ​ 
جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و اعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج واعد يدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش ​ 
مره واحد صعيدي راح يشتري جزمه صاحب المحل قاله مقاس كام قاله 50 صاحب المحل جابله فرده يجربها جات علي مقاسه الصعيدي قاله بيكام دي صاحب المحل قاله ب80 جنيه الصعيدي قاله ما تهودنا خلينا نشتري الفرده التانيه ​ 
مره واحد بلديتنا بيلعب بقنبله واحد شافه قاله مش خايف تفرقع في وشك قاله ما تخفش معايا غيرها ​ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​ 
**************************​ 
*واحد صعيدي كسب 60 مليون دولار إشترى رونالدو ​ 
*مرة 5 دخلوا كلية الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة مدينة نصر ​ 
*واحدة بتقول لجوزها بعد ما نجح فى الانتخابات هاتلى هدية غسالة بقى عشان انت مش حتبقى فاضى ​ 
*مره واحد سكران مسطول اتصل على بيت قلهم محمد موجود قالوله لا النمره غلط قلهم طب بترود ليه ​ 
واحد و هو بيموت بص لمراته بصه كلها رومانسيه و قالها : انا لما اترفدت كنتي معايا ، و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي، ولما فلست برضوا كنتي معايا ، و دلوقتى لسا جنبي ، مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها : مش عارف ليه حاسس انك نحس ​ 
*مرة واحد كل لما يعدى من شارع يشوف واحد بيشرب سجارتين فساله : ليه كل لما اعدى من هنا اشوفك بتشرب سجارتين؟ قاله: اصل انا كان ليه واحد صاحبى متعودين انو احنا نشرب سجاير هنا وصاحبى ده سافر فانا بشربلى وبشربله.. بعدها بفترة صاحبنا ده عدا شافه بيشرب سجارة واحده فقاله انت بتشرب سجارة واحده ليه؟ قاله: اصل انا بطلت سجاير ​ 
*سواق تاكسى دخل ينام مراتة قفلت علية الباب ندهلها وقالها افتحى الباب واقفلية تانى ​ 
*واحد حب يعمل فهلوى قال انا هاصطاد بالموسيقى راح الغابة اول يوم وقعد يعزف يعزف جت النمور جنه ونامت راح ماسكها وحطها فى الاقفاص تانى يوم عمل نفس الحكاية واصطاد غزلان ثالث يوم شاف اسد قال لازم اصطادة النهاردة راح قعد يعزف يعزف والاسد راح هاجم عليه المهم الاسد اكل صاحبنا دة فكان فيه اتنين نسانيس على الشجرة واحد قال للثانى مش قلت لك هايقع من الاسد الاطرش ​ 
*لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي ​ 
*واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف ​ 
*واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى شافها،، دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل الأرض 
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟ 
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد يموت ​ 
*مرة واحد صعيدى أتجوز واحدة عندها الأيدز ، جبلها البلهارسيا ​ 
*مدرس رياضيات اتجوز مدرسة رياضيات انجبوا طفل متساوى الساقين ​ 
*واحد مسطول رجع مع صاحبه البيت الفجر . مراته بصت من البلكونة: بقينا الفجر و لسه جاى , اطلع يا منيل". قال لها : اطلع فين ؟؟؟ انزلى شوفى جوزك مين فينا ​ 
عربية كحيانة صاحبها سابها قدام بيت مهجور...ليه؟؟ عاوزها تبقى عربية شبح ​ 
مرة واحد حاتط راسة فى بلاعة , صاحبه بيقول له بتعمل اية , فرد عليه : بفكر بعمق ​ 
*مرة دكتور بيطرى بيقول لمراته حبيبتى انا بهيم فى حبك قالتله وانا مرفسلكش طلب ابدا ​ 
*طلب مدرس من تلميذغني جدا ان يكتب موضوع تعبير عن عيلة فقيرة فقال التلميذ : كان في عيلة فقيرة الأب فقير و الأم فقيرة و الأولاد فقراء و الشغال فقير و السواق فقير و البستاني فقير كلهم فقراء ​ 
*سأل أستاذ تلميذه: ما اسم الحيوان الذي يصحييك بصوته كل صباح؟ أجاب: بابا ​ 
*واحدفاتح محل سمك ابنة مات فقال كان لسة صاحى وبيلعب ​ 
*مدرس رياضيات اتجوز مدرسة رياضيات انجبوا طفل متساوى الساقين ​ 
*مره عشرة بلديتنا ماشيين ورا بعض وقعوا في حفرة واحدة ​ 
*مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت ​ 
*واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب ​ 
واحد بلدياتنا بنى جامع لقى الناس بتجيه كتير قـلـبه مـطـعـم ​ 
*مره واحد ركب اوتوبيس شاف واحده قاعده راح بصلها فبصتله , ضحكلها مره واحد ركب اوتوبيس شاف واحده قاعده راح بصلها فبصتله , ضحكلها ​ 
*مره اثنين بلدياتنا راحوا امريكا فلقوا أتوبيس بدورين فقال الاول للثانى .. نركب فوق يا ولد فقال له الثانى يا غبى فوق ما فيش سواق ​ 
*Game over مهندس كمبيوتر مات............ كتبوا على قبره ​ 
*سالوا سائق: مين المطرب المفضل عندك ؟؟؟ قال : مايكل داتسون ​ 
*واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ولد مش فاضلهم ​ 
* واحد بيستهبل اتجوز واحده بتستهبل خلفوا ولد اول ما خرج عمل فيها ميت ​ 
*مرة مدرس رياضيات خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت ​ 
اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها براحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كده احنا بعدنا أوى ​ 
*اتنين سكرانين ماشيين في صحراء قاحلة ... قال الأول للتاني 
تسمح لي بكلمة على انفراد ​ 
واحد بيقول لخطيبته: أنا مش غني ولا عندى مرسيدس ويخت زى محمود ، لكن أنا بحبك من كل قلبى. قالتله: وانا كمان بحبك بس احكيلى أكتر عن محمود ​ 
*قهوجى خلف ولد من غير وش ​ 
*واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه ​ 
*عشرة بلدياتنا أخذوا شقة و كل اسبوع يطردو واحد ليه ؟ يقلدو ستار أكاديمي!! ​ 
*مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة ​ 
*جماعة صعايدة بينضفوا الحيطة بالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الى موووووووت ​ 
*واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل , وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 100 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى ​ 
*واحد صعيدى راح لواحد بياع تيليفزيونات بيسأله عندك تيليفزيونات ملونة البياع قال له ايوه راح الصعيدى قايله ادينى واحد أخضر ​ 
* *مرة واحد وقف تاكسي و قاله : فاضي ياسطى ؟؟؟ قاله : ايوه فاضي.. قاله: طيب تعالى اقعد معايا عالقهوة شوية!! ​ 
*البدو فى الصحر بيركبوا ايه ؟؟ بيركبوا ابل فيكترا ​ 
*واحد بيقول لابوه بابا بابا ليه الحب اعمى ؟؟؟ قله بص فى وش امك وانتا تعرف ​ 
*اتنين مساطيل اعدين فى الاستاد فواحد قل للتانى انتا تلف الاستاد ده فى اد ايه قله فى سيجارتين ​ 
*واحد منحوس خبطته عربيه مات روحه طلعت خبطته طياره ​ 
*> مره واحد ابنه طلع من الأوائل عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ شفروه ​ 
*> واحد سكران اتصل على مصر للطيران بيسأل الرحله من القاهره للندن هاتخد اد ايه فرد عليه الاستعلامات وقاله ثانيه قاله السكران طب شكرن ​ 
---------------------------------------------
في مرة عيلة صعيدية سافرت الى القاهرة فالولد شاف طيارة ​ 
فسأل ابوه:ايه دي يابوي قالوا: ماخبرش ​ 
وبعدين شاف الولد اتوبيس فقال لابوه: ايه دي يابوي قالوا:ماخبرش ​ 
فأمه قالت له: ماتسكت بقى ابوك زهق من كتر الاسئلة ​ 
فقالها جوزها:سيبي الواد خليه يتعلم... 
---------------------------------------------------- 
مرة واحد امريكي وواحد اسباني وواحد صعيدي اتفقوا مين ​ 
بجيب اكبر تمساح راح الامريكي جاب واحد كبير وراح ​ 
الاسباني جاب واحد اكبر وراح الصعيدي و ما رجع راحوا ​ 
يدوروا عليه لقوه شايل تمساح صغير و بغني له باب فين ؟؟ ​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

:t11: والنكتة دي كمان ما مسكتش نفسي اول لما قريتها :t11: 

الموساد قرر أنه يشغل جاسوس صعيدى عنده بعد طول بحث أستقروا على هريدى 
راحوا لهريدى و أخدوه تل أبيب و قعدوا يدربوه 6 شهور و بعدها قالو ليه أنه 
كدة جاهز للمهمة بتاعته 
هريدى : يعنى حارجع مصر 
مدرب الموساد : أيوة .. تروح و تنفذ كل التعليمات اللى قلنالك عليها 
هريدى : طب ازاى حاتصل بيكم 
مدرب الموساد : لا لا .. انت ماتتصلش .. احنا لما نحب نتصل بيك حانبعتلك مندوب 
يقوللك ازايك و ازاى امك .. تعرف أنه تبعنا .. ماشى يا هريدى 
هريدى : تحت أمرك يا فندم 
و بالفعل رجع هريدى مصر .. و بعد شهرين أحس الموساد انه لازم يتصل بهريدى .. 
فراحوا باعتينله مندوب 
المندوب لبواب العمارة بتاعت هريدى : هو هريدى ساكن فى أنهى شقة 
البواب : أنهى هريدى يا بيه .. العمارة فيها 4 هريدى 
المندوب خاف لحسن العملية تنكشف : قولى شقة أى واحد فيهم 
البواب : عندك واحد ساكن فى الدور الأول 
طلع المندوب و خبط على الشقة اللى فى الدور الأول 
المندوب : أنت هريدى .. ازايك و ازاى أمك 
هريدى : أنت عايز هريدى الجاسوس .. هو ساكن فى الدور الرابع :t11: 

دبانة وقعت فى كاس خمرة ........ .طلعت تقول ::: انا جدع ..... اوعه النسر 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

واحد صعيدى قال لواحد صعيدى تانى لو قلت اية اللى فى القفص دة هاديك منة منجيتين قالو لة جوافة 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 


مرة واحدة بتقول لجوزها واحد رخم ماشى وراى يعاكسنى من اول ما خرجت من السوق لحد البيت قالها طيب وانت ايه اللى اخرك قالتله اصله كان ماشى ببطئ 


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

مرة واحد احول اكتشف بعد عشرين سنة انة بيصرف على عيلة تانية 


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

مره واحد صعيدى قتل ابوه علشان يحلف برحمته 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&7 

مرة واحد بخيل نايم بيموت واولاده قاعدين حواليه فبيسال مراته انتى جانبى قالتله اه هنا جانبك والعيال هنا رد اولاده اه يا بابا كلنا حواليك قالهم لما انتو كلكم هنا امال مين اللى مولع النور اللى برة 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
ليه مرات الصعيدى وهى حامل ما بتشربش مايه ليه ليه ليه ليه ليه ليه علشان القفل الى فى بطنها ما يصديش 


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

مره واحد ندل فى غرفة الانعاش ما بين الحيا والموت بيوصى عياله انهم يكونوا اندل منه وهماخرجين قطعوا عنه جهاز التنفس 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
الصعيدى جمعوا كل النكت اللى تتقال عليهم وحطوها فى شوال ومرموها فى البحر بصو شافوه السمك على وش الميه بيضحك
-------------------------
مريض بيحلم كل يوم بكتاكيت بتلعب ماتشات راح للدكتور وحكي للدكتور الحكاية وانه بيحلم بكتاكيت بتلعب ماتشات الدكتور قاله بس هاقللك خد القرصين دوله وانت هتنام مش هتحلم باى حاجهرد المريض قله لااااااااااااااااااااااااا ا النهارده النهائى ياجدع  :999: 


راح المعلم يشرح للتلاميذ فوائد النهوض مبكراً وما يعطيه للجسم من قوة ونشاط . وضرب مثلاً بالعصافير والدود فالعصفورالذى يخرج مبكراً هو الذى
يأكل الدودة وبعد ذلك طلب المعلم من أحد التلاميذ المعروفين بكسلهم أن يذكر ما فهمه من الشرح فأجاب التلميذ : الدودة التى تخرج باكراً تأكلها العصافير :t31: 



مرة 2 بلدياتنا كانوا ماشيين فى الصحراء طلع عليهم اسد راح واحد رمى عليه طوبه وقعد يجرى وبعدين بص وراه لقى زميله واقف ومبيجريش فقاله انتى مبتجريش ليه قاله واجرى ليه هو انا اللى ضربته 



حشاش مسافر وقف عند محطّة وقال فيه بيبسي قالوله لا 
راح وبعد 100 كيلو وقف عند محطة وقال ولا سفن آب .


واحد اجوز واحده سواد لابسه فستان احمر حب يدلعها قلها يا فحمه مولعا 


ديك عنده زوكااااااام ليه ؟؟؟؟ علشان متجوز فرخه مجمده 

فريق نمل بيلعبوا كرة قدم لعب معاهم صرصار ليه ؟؟؟؟لاعب محترف 

واحده سودانيه شافت اسد قالتلو لا وحياتك متاكلنيش قلها لا انا ممنوع من اكل المشويات 

خروف وقع من الدور الرابع قام يقول واء واء ودوه للدكتور اكتشفوا انه فاقد الذاكره 

سحليه اتجوزت فيل تفتكروا يخلفوا ايه ؟؟؟؟ خلفوا فيل يمشى على الحيطه 

مره حرامى ندل طب على بيت واحده عجوزه مالقاش حاجه يسرقها لقى العجوزه بردانه قام مشغل التكييف 

الصعيدى لما بيخرج بره البلد بيبقى ذكى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟ علشان خارج التغطيه 

مرة أتنين ألمان حبو يقلدو الصعايدة في غبائهم امو جابو سنارتين وراحو الصحرا وقعدو يصتادو بيبصو لقو الصعايدة معدين وراهم بلنش 

اتنين بيحششو قدام مراية فواحد بيبص وبيقول لصحبة اية دة تصدق ان فى اتنين هناك بيحششو بص التانى وقالو اة عندك حق فقالو يلا نروح نقعد معاهم فاول ما قامو رد علية التانى وقالة خليك هم جايين 

واحد هجاص قاعد مع جماعة اصحابه بيقول لهم عارفين مين اللى كان معايا انبارح قالو مين قال بوش وشارون قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان معايا انبارح بلية قال بوش وشارون يامعلم 
تانى يوم قال لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا الاسبوع اللى فات قالولو مين قال مبارك وعبيد قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا الاسبوع اللى فات؟ قال مبارك وعبيد يامعلم 
تالت يوم بيقول لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا الشهر اللى فات قالو مين؟ قال ابو جهل وابو لهب قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا الشهر اللى فات ؟. قال بلية مش عارف يامعلم بس انا كنت فى مشوار جيت لقيت عربية مكتوب عليها ملاكى قريش 

مره واحد بخيل مزيعه بتساله لو الدنيا برد هاتعمل ايه قالها هاقعد جنب الدفايه قالتله لو برد اوي قالها هالزق في الدفايه قالتله لو برد اوي اوي اوي قالها امري لله هاشغل الدفايه 

قال لك مرة كان فية 5 صعايدة بيلعبوا على الطريق السريع ألي تخبطة عربية مرتين يطلع برة 

مرة واحد عايز ينتحر من الدور العاشر وجده مغلق راح انتحر من الخامس مرتين 

صعيدي مجنن مدرس الجغرافيا عاوز يعرف خط الاستواء كليك ولا موبينيل 

واحد صعيدى حب يتقرب من ربنا اكتر فى شهر رمضان فنوى بحانب الصيام انه يصوم اتنين وخميس زياده 

طالب في المدرسة المدرس بيسأله العشرة في عشرة بكام الولد قال بألف جا المرس عمله أمر حضور ولي الأمر روح الولد أبوه سأله عن السبب ولما عرف أبوه قاله قول للمدرس بمية قال الولد مرضاش بألف حيرضى بمية هههه 

صعيدي مات000نزلوا عليه ستين ملك اتنين يحاسبوه000 وتمنية وخمسين يقنعوه انو مات 

مرة اربعة صعايد عايزين يركبوا لمبة واحد مسك اللمبة و ثلاثة لفو السقف 

مرة 2 لعيبة كورة واحد شاط وواحد اتحرق 

مره واحد راح للسوبر ماركت قله عندك معلبات رد عليه ايوه قله طاب ادينى علبة كبريت 

غبى سألوه...تعرف ايه عن السيفون؟ قاللهم ده صندوق في حبل صغير بتضغطه فبيطلع لك مايّه ،...... يابتلحق تشرب يامبتلحقش 

مرة واحدمنوفى انقذ راجل بيغرق فساله الراجل انت انقذتنى ليه مع ان معروف ان المنايفه مش جدعان قاله المنوفى انا كنت خايف( تموت شهيد) ........... 

(مع الاعتذار للمنوفيين) 

كان فى مصر الناس الباحروية بتريقوا على الناس الصعيدية فراح أتفق الصعيديون 
أتفقا أنهم يعملوا شئ مهم لرئيس الجمهوري علشان ميخليش الباحروية يتريقوا عليهم فعملوا حمام سيباحة وجه أول واحد نط من عشرين ألف متر والثان من ثلا ثين ألف متر والثالث من مائة ألف متر فقال رئيس الجمهورية ده شئ كويس خالص ومبشر فقال الصعيديين ولسةهتفرح أكتر لمة نملاه مية 

واحد صعيدي خلف ولد صام 3 ايام لله وبعد كام يوم مات الواد قال عليا الطلاق لاخصمهم من رمضااان 

واحدة ابنها تاة قالوا لها متخافيش لو حلال هيرجع قالت يا خرابي الواد رااااااااااااح​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي. 
__________________________ 

كيف تعرف البواب الصعيدي ....؟؟؟؟؟ يقوم بتنظيف المصعد في كل دور 
__________________________ 

صعيدي سألوة أية رأيك في الزواج المبكر...؟؟؟؟ قال لهم في أي ساعة 
__________________________ 

أية هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح 
من الناحية الأخري. 
__________________________ 

صعيدي لغي موعده مع الدكتور لأنة مريض 
__________________________ 

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه 
__________________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف 
_______________________ 
مره واحد بلديتنا كان بيدق مسمار فى الحائط فالمسمار وقع منه فقال له :تعالى 
فلم يجي, فقال له: تعالي فلم يجى. فراح بلديتنا رامي على المسمار شوية مسمامير 
وقال: هاتوه. 
_____________________ 
اربعه بلدياتنا بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره 
________________________ 
عشرين واحد من بلدياتنا غرقوا في غواصه ليه؟؟ سمكه خبطت عليهم!! 
_______________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا عازم صحابه على السطح ليه؟ أصدقاء سطحيين 
___________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى 
شافها . 
- دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل 
الأرض. 
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟ 
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد يموت 
_______________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم 
مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمس ميه... بلدياتنا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت 
راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ... 
جـاه النوم … قـام غـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد 
____________________ 
بلدياتنا تاجروا في الموز خسروا علشان 
بيرمو الموز المعوج 
______________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين 
معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور! 
________________________ 
بلدياتنا مبيعرفشى يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق 
____________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال يخرب بيت الملاهي. 
______________________ 
مرة طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال لة عمو عندك الشوكلاتة ام ربع جنية قال لة 
البقال نعم عندى فقال الطفل طيب بكام 
_____________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب 
_____________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا اشتري كمبيوتر... شال الماوس وحط جاموسة 
___________________ 
بلدياتنا أول مرة يشوف واحد فلبيني قال يا بخته ده شبعان نوم 
______________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا راح يتمشى جابوه من على الحدود 
______________________ 
مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان 
___________________ 
جماعة بلدياتنا عملوا أتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبون كلهم قدام 
____________ 
اتنين بلدياتنا عاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير 
هناك ، دخلو قعدو جمب واحد فى الصوان بيدخن قال الاول : انفاس معدودة وقال 
التانى : كلنا لها رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة 
___________________ 
مره واحد بلدياتنا ركب دماغه عمل حادثه 
_______________ 
مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت 
________________ 
واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه 
___________________ 
واحد بلدياتنا دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه 
قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله. 
___________________ 
واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت
====================================
مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد التالت وانت كمان عايز بلونة قال له لأ فنزل الراجل وقال له امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين

اتنين مساطيل عايزين يهربوا من مستشفى المجانين، قالو نعمل خطه، لو السور طويل نقصره شويه ونهرب، ولو السور قصير نهرب على طول، راحوا ملقوش سور خالص، قالوا يلا نرجع الخطه فشلت 

مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس. واحد معدي في الشارع سأله: في إيه ؟؟ راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع ..لقى .. (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)!! 

مرة 3 تلاميذ اتأخروا عن الحصة الاولى ، و لما وصلوا المدرسة قالتلهم انتوا كنتو فين؟ الأول قال أنا ضاع منى الخاتم بتاعى، الثانى قال وأنا كنت بدور معاه، فسألت الثالث وأنت كنت فين؟ قلها كنت دايس عليه!! 
7واحد واقف امام محل عصير ومعهوش غير 25قرش قال اشرب عصير ولا اركب الاوتوبيس لو ركبت الاوتوبيس يا هقف يا هقعد، لو وقفت مش مشكله لو قعدت هقعد جنب راجل او ست، لو ,راجل مش مشكله لوست يا هتبقي حلوه او وحشه، لو وحشه مش مشكله لوحلوه هطلبها للجواز، لو رفضت مش مشكله لو وافقت هدفع لها مهر وشبكه وهتخلف عيال ياخدو فلوسي ويطلعو عيني، وعلي ايه مشرب عصير احسن 

7واحد غبي معاه 150 جنيه. قاعد يقسمهم ويقول 50 جنيه للسكن، 50 جنيه للأكل، و50 جنيه للبانجو. الباب خبط. مين. افتح بوليس. راح مقطع الخمسين جنيه بتاعة البانجو 

7واحد غبى لقى قرد فى الشارع .فراح لعسكرى المرور وقاله اود يه فين . قاله وديه جنينه الحيوان فراح ورجع تانى يوم لعسكرى المرور والقرد معاه. قاله العسكرى مش قولتلك ود يه جنينه الحيوان. فرد عليه الغبى ما انا وديده امبارح جنينه الحيوان النهارده هوديه السينما 

مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة بالشبشب سأل الممرضة ماله ده ؟ قالت أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش ..دخل العنبر الى بعده لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة قالها وده ماله قالتله اصل ده الى اتجوزها 7 7مره واحد مراته ماتت فماشى فى العزا عمال يضحك فواحد بيسأله بتضحك على ايه قاله أول مره أعرف هى رايحه فين 

7مرة واحد هو وابنه ميعرفوش هو ايه الاسنسير بس شايفين الحيطة عمالة تتفتح وتتقفل وهما مش فاهمين حاجة ...المهم جت واحدة عجوزة ظغطت على الزر اللي في الحيطة ودخلت الاسنسير وبعد شوية الاسنسير نزل وطلعت منه شابة جميلة فالراجل قال لابنه روح هات امك هنا 7 
7واحدة الدولاب عندها بيعمل صوت لما القطر بيعدى من جنبهم جابت نجار صلحو مرة و اتنين و تالت مرة قالتلو ولاهى مانتا ماشى الا لما القطر يعدى و اشوفو هيتهز ولا لا شوية و جوزها جة و النجار من الخضة استخبة فى الدولاب .... لما جوزها شافو قالو انت بتعمل اية هنا قالو النجار لو حلفتلك باية مش هتصدق انى مستنى القطر 
7بخيل راح عشان يتجوز ابو العروسة بيقولوا احنا عايزين مهر عشر تلاف جنية البخيل قاله: ايه عشر تلاف جنية ده انا معروض عليا بالفين وحامل كمان.. :t33: ​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

نكت جملية خالص وطويلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
بس مكملتهمش بس وعد انى اكملهم


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

حرام عليكم نص ساعه نقرا النكت فطسنا من الضحك 


مينا ابقي احذف المكرر يا حبيبي وظبط الكلامت 

حلوه يا مينا :t11: :t11:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

*


			
				kero Kingooo قال:
			
		


			نكت جملية خالص وطويلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
بس مكملتهمش بس وعد انى اكملهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسي يا كيرو 

ولازم تكملهم وتقولي رائيك *


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> حرام عليكم نص ساعه نقرا النكت فطسنا من الضحك
> 
> 
> مينا ابقي احذف المكرر يا حبيبي وظبط الكلامت
> ...



اي خدمة يا زيكو يا حبيبي 

وحضرتك يا استاذ مش مشرف في الحته دي شيل المتكرر :smil4: 

بس والنبي بلاش تحذف الموضوع :new6:


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> اي خدمة يا زيكو يا حبيبي
> 
> وحضرتك يا استاذ مش مشرف في الحته دي شيل المتكرر :smil4:
> 
> بس والنبي بلاش تحذف الموضوع :new6:





ميصحش يا مينا تبقي سياده نائب المشرف العام ويجي المشرف يصصحلك 

دي عيبه في حقك  ومتنساش انك مشرف معايا هنا :t3: 


زي الشاطر كده زي ما حولتني في قرايت الموضوع وهتخليني اغير النضاره 

اتحول انت كمان معايا وظبط الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> ميصحش يا مينا تبقي سياده نائب المشرف العام ويجي المشرف يصصحلك
> 
> دي عيبه في حقك  ومتنساش انك مشرف معايا هنا :t3:
> 
> ...



يا حبيبي ما انا اتحولت وقريت الموضوع كله وانا بجيبه :smil4: 

يلا زي الشاطر اعمل بلقمتك وشيل المتكرر :t3: 

وبعدين يا سيدي نائب مشرف ولا مشرف كلنا مشرفين :new6:


----------



## ezzzak (13 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> يا حبيبي ما انا اتحولت وقريت الموضوع كله وانا بجيبه :smil4:
> 
> يلا زي الشاطر اعمل بلقمتك وشيل المتكرر :t3:
> 
> وبعدين يا سيدي نائب مشرف ولا مشرف كلنا مشرفين :new6:





انا بقول مش مشكله كام نكته متكررين ايه يعني اه حتي الي بيقراهم يجي عند النكته المتكرره ويبطل 

ضحك ويبقي بالنسبه له ريست من الضحك بدل ميفطس 

ايه رائيك مش حل افضل :bud:


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> انا بقول مش مشكله كام نكته متكررين ايه يعني اه حتي الي بيقراهم يجي عند النكته المتكرره ويبطل
> 
> ضحك ويبقي بالنسبه له ريست من الضحك بدل ميفطس
> 
> ايه رائيك مش حل افضل :bud:



:new6: :new6: :new6: 

*ده حل يوضح مدي كسلك :t3: 

خلبوص يا ايزاك دايما بتدور علي الحلول الاستراتيجية المناسبة ليك :boxing: *


----------



## ezzzak (14 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> :new6: :new6: :new6:
> 
> *ده حل يوضح مدي كسلك :t3:
> 
> خلبوص يا ايزاك دايما بتدور علي الحلول الاستراتيجية المناسبة ليك :boxing: *





كلنا تلا ميذك يا مينا :t12:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> كلنا تلا ميذك يا مينا :t12:



ده انا اللي تلميذك يا معلمي :vava:


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2006)

ههههه واحد اكسل من الثاني, فعلا احلا نكتة هي كسلكم ههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*فرحان يا ايزاك اهوه المشرف العام فطس علينا من الضحك 

اشوف فيك سنين طويلة مديدة *


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2006)

طبعا كنت مقبل على خصم من مرتبكم, بس لان ضحكت, فصحت عنكم...


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> طبعا كنت مقبل على خصم من مرتبكم, بس لان ضحكت, فصحت عنكم...



*:kap: دلعنا وبشتكنا ياريس ده انتا والنعمة ريس كويس :kap: *​
(نفاق هههههههه )


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2006)

هههههههه خجلتني يا مينا

لا ريس ولا حاجة يا عم, كلها القاب ممكن اغيرها بعد شوي


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

شكل لقبنا احنا اللي هيتغير مش لقبك ياروك ههههههه

كملها بالستر يارب *


----------



## Bino (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع رائع جدا .... بجد خلتنى اضحك رغم انى كنت متضايق اوى ,, ياريت لو عندك نكت كمان خاصة لو فى السياسه


----------



## mrmr120 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*
*بجد يا مينا *
*نكت تحفة *
*كتيرررررررررر بس لذيذة *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه 

اللى ضحكنى اكتر بصراحه المشرفين الكسلانين اللى المفروض يعنى روك يخصم منهم شهر 
((انا بهدى النفوس بس))*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش ممكن باشا باشا باشا يخربيت كدة انا فطست*


----------



## jojo_josiph (18 نوفمبر 2006)

نكت بصراحة جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## تريزا (20 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ ههههههههههه حلوين اوى يامينا متشنكلين على الضحك اللى ضحكتهولنا _


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه
ربنا يباركك بجد يا مان على النكت الفظيعة دى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2007)

*ايه ياكوبتك الحلويات دى*
*ده انت موهوب*
*بس بجد شيل المتكرر بجد *
*وحلو قوى كسلك انت وايزاك*
*مش ياروك تتصرف ولا بتضحك بس*
*وبعدين لازم تعمل حاجه فى مينا ده زغلل عنينا *
*وضعف نظرنا (عاوز يعدينا زيه ) وخلانا عيطنا*
*من كتر الضحك طبعا*
*ربنا يباركك كمان وكمان*
*شد حيلك فى الامتحنات زاكر كويس بدل ماتكتب نكت*
*اقرا كويس من (المنار)*
*ربنا معاك :smil12: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 يناير 2007)

*بصراحة يا كوبتيك انت عطلتنا عن الشغل 
من كتر الضحك :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
نروح الشغل ولا نكمل بقية النكت والضحك
:t11: :t11:  كفلية علشان تعبت
 :t6: :36_1_47: 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك *


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> صعايدة راحوا متحف الآثار المصرية .. وقفوا
> 
> عند تمثال فرعوني قديم مكتوب عليه 750 ق.م ... الاول بيسأل التانى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا كوبتيك ايه الجمال ده انا كده سمعتى هاتبوظ فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  بجد حاجه جميله 
روح ياااااااااااا شييييييييييييييييييييخ وتعالى بسرعه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (24 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه

لا حلوين بجد يا كوبتك يخرب عقلك

هما طوال بس ايه تحفة بجد


----------

